# Ohio Veterans BBQ Cookoff - July 18-19



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 30, 2008)

Kettering, OH - Shaping up to be a real nice contest.  Thirty-three teams signed up so far, only room for 3 more.

Looks like some tough competitions with the last 2 Jack Daniel's champions (Moonswiners and CancersucksChicago.com) competiing.  Also competing are yours truly Double D's BBQ, Big Mike of Eagle River BBQ,  Ford Allison, Troy Black, Shigs N Pit, Ribs N Bibs (also a Jack contestant last year) and some new teams.

Jim Ferguson (Rolling Smoke on this forum) and Jim Weaver are the organizers and Phil and Kathy Brazier are the KCBS reps.  Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 3, 2008)

The contest is now full with 36 teams making it the large Ohio comp ever.
Congratulations Jim on doing a great job promoting the contest.   Getting 36 teams for a second year contest is quite an accomplishment in this economy.

I noticed that one of the last teams that signed up is Motlley Que Crew which has Guy Fieri of Diners, Drive-In's and Dives on their team.  I don't know whether or not Guy will make it but we'll be on the lookout for
a big guy with spiked hair eating everyones food and saying, Now thats Money!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be a full house down there.
Good luck!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Have fun Dallas. That is your old home turf aye? WM


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave.  Yes, we lived in the Dayton area for 15 years before movng here.  Still have family down there.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 17, 2008)

*Packing Up!*

We'll be heading down to Kettering early tomorrow morning for the Ohio Veteran's BBQ Cookoff.  We're really looking forward to this event because this is where we lived for over fifteen years before moving to the Cleveland area 10 years ago.  Lots of friends and family members will be there.

This is the first year that the contest is sanctioned and Jim Weaver and Jim Ferguson (Rolling Smoke) have done a great job promoting this contest.  Despite a difficult economy and gas/diesel prices at all time highs, Jim has recruited 38 teams, including the last two Jack Daniels Champions to this event, making it the largest KCBS contest in Ohio History.  We'll need lots of luck to break into the top 10 in this talented field.  There will be a few members from the forum competing at this event.  Dale P from Kentucky and Big Mike from Dayton will be there as will Neil (ZBQ).  The winner of this event will have a 50/50 chance of going to The Jack so the stakes are high!

Greg, please send a little BBQ Central Karma my way this weekend if you can!


----------



## Aaron1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good contest,might have to look at doing this one next year.Do me a fovour and say HI to Scotty Johnson and crew for me.
Aaron


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 17, 2008)

I tried to get Vlad to go 

Good luck to everyone drive safe have fun make great Q!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 18, 2008)

You got it D!!!


----------



## BBQcure (Jul 18, 2008)

good luck to all.   

Tim


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 20, 2008)

*Karma Still Working!*

I just got back from the Kettering contest.  This was the first year that the contest was sanctioned.  Phil and Kathy Brazier were the KCBS reps for the contest and did a fantastic job.  Jim Ferguson and Jim Weaver did an incredible job promoting the contest and wound up with 39 teams with some of the best teams in the country in attendance with Moonswiners, CancerSucksChigago.com, Smokey Mountain Smokers, Great Lakes BBQ & Feed Co., Shigs In Pits and many, many others.  The contest was held at the Kettering American Legion Hall.  It was a beautiful parklike setting, plenty of trees, great facilities, including a Friday Night Fish Fry and a Saturday morning breakfast for the cooks.  As a Veteran myself, I couldn't help but get a lump in my throat as the legion members led each day off with the Pledge of Alegience and a salute to fallen veterans with the playing of taps and an 18 gun salute.  A $5000 check was given to the American Legion by one of the sponsors of the contest Belmont Party Supply.  

Now for the great news!  With all that talent there, the contest was won by an Ohio team and BBQ Central Forum member Big Mike of Eagle River BBQ.  Mike took home one of the most beautiful trophies I've ever seen given at a contest.  Congratulations to Big Mike.  It was great to see an Ohio team go against the world champs and walk away victorious!

We wound up with three calls (6th ribs, 8th in pork,  9th in Brisket) the judges didn't like our chicken and that really hurt us but we still fiinished 8th overall and we were very happy.  We had two goals at this contest which was to try and hang with the big dogs and beat the last two Jack champs in at least one category and to finish in the top 10.  We accomplished both goals and we were very happy with our finish against such a talented field.  This contest is a keeper.  Jim (Rolling Smoke) Ferguson and Jim Weaver are both cooks and really know how to run a contest.  This one will become a permanent event for us.  Great job guys and congrats to all who got calls.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 20, 2008)

*THE KARMA LIVES!!!*

Congrats to you Dallas on your calls...and to Big Mike for winning the event!!   8)  8)  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2008)

Big Mike!!!  Spill the secrets boy!  way to go!

Congrats to Kloset on an excellent showing as well.
To beat some of those teams is amazing.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations to all who got calls!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 5, 2008)

At least until the end of next month, I'd be playing up the fact that you're an Ohio boy, if you know what I mean.

Congrats again!

Looks like we got 2 forum members heading to the Jack!


----------

